# Lets see some Mounts!



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Instead of bloody carnage, how about a change of pace with our "trophy's" on the wall.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*couple more shots*

Waiting on my Golden eye, Pintail, Wood duck and Scaulp.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

*Penny Pics*

Here's 2 pics of the penny I shot last year.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Man Bull Minnow i bet your taxidermist likes you a lot. I have a pintail at the taxidermist right now a big Drake, my dogs first bird. Other than that I have a Trout and a bass.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Nice mount!*

LA Cox, That's a nice pintail! I wanted to get a table mount like that but I don't have a spot for him other that the wall.

Fishaholic, The taxi likes me but the wife doesn't like me.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I wish I had some pics of some birds I had mounted but all were lost in a house fire along with a cpl of deer along with about 75 sets of horns. I had around 20 birds and all were banded. The birds can be replaced but not the bands, one of the deer was a P/Y buck and whats bad is I dont have a pic of it or the award as it all went up in smoke. I do have some pics of birds I have sold and will post when I get them from my brother and they should be some really nice ideas for you guys that have some birds still in the freezer. I am posting a pic of what I have done since although its just a fish (10Lb) and turkey in full strut my wife did for her son. WW


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

WET DREAMS, Man that sucks. The fire can't take away your memories! Nice mounts. That is a huge bass. I have a bobcat that I gave to my bro in law. No bucks.


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a few of my Bucks....


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

*Old mounts*

Here are 4 of my waterfowl mounts that I have been hauling around for along time. I think I got the mallard in 1984. It was a Hail Mary shot through the trees down in the Trinity river bottom The Specklbelly mount was based on a sculpture that used to sit outside the TPWD office when it was off of 45 north. I always like it because if you look closely the goose is back peddling with its beak opened going OH S***, an ambush! The pintail was shot in Louisiana in 1987. Funny thing about this bird was it was part of a double with a greenhead that came in together. I always called this one my interracial **** duck. The wood duck was shot only about 5 years ago by my wife. She had never shot a duck, so it was a no brainer to get it mounted. Fun thread to stroll down waterfowl memory lane. Not nearly as mad at the birds any more. Only went duck hunting 4 times all year. A far cry from a high of 29 trips in 1988-1989 season. Maybe that is why I got divorced in 1990? Now it seem like I go just to make the dog happy!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Capt Blood love the preening pics, I think they make the best looking mounts. The pics Im going to try and find along with some others one of which is 3 woodies 2dr 1 hen using a nesting box with the hen sticking out of the hole with 1 drake preening and the other about to land. Seems as if the best bird mounts I have had someone has made me a deal I couldn't refuse. I also contribute my first divorce to duck hunting. And YES I know its against the law to sell migr birds, but he said he was going to shoot me if I didnt sell. WW


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

About how much do the fowl mounts cost. Im really starting to want one....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea but will talk to Bro later today and see what he gets. Ive been out of the buss for about 10yrs. Thinking you have one in freezer, if not you can buy a bird from someone who raises them, check out some Mandarian(?) ducks as they are probally the prettiest bird you can have and are in the Wood duck family but dont come cheap


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a beautiful widgeon drake at the taxidermist right now so i'll post up when i get it.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

This guy came in with two drake mallards, tight.......4 guys in the blind.......4 shots...3 dead ducks.......nobody really knows who!

Had to send him back and have the feet re-done, they were bright orange like a mallards.










Have a widgeon and a pintail in my den.........a very nice blue wing and a Rockport redhead in my freezer ;-).......oh..and no wifey


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here are a some of mine. All Mexico deer.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Here's Mine*

But I'm from Canada ...


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Cazadore,

What part of mexico do you hunt ? all mine are from mexico also and we hunt in tamalipus, I love hunting down there.

Mrsailfish


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Mrsailfish said:


> Hey Cazadore,
> 
> What part of mexico do you hunt ? all mine are from mexico also and we hunt in tamalipus, I love hunting down there.
> 
> Mrsailfish


PM sent.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Here is a snipe! :cheers:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*OOOOOOh*



waterspout said:


> Here is a snipe! :cheers:


Jack or Wilson


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*HuntingGuy*

That is a cool bird! I have yet to shoot a hybrid or a banded bird. 
Nice bucks fellas!!! If I saw a buck like these, I would definitely start deer hunting in between chasing those qucky ducks!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks BullMinnow, I always enjoy readin your posts and this is a great thread, I'll take pics of the two mounts at home, as well as a coupla skull mounts i have......and try to post pics of a couple of deer heads. I've not been able to do lots of deer hunting in quality area in about five years, but I'm booked into a pretty decent lease for the coming year so I'm excited.

I've killed a few banded ducks..... at least one every year for the last 4-5 years, but take into account that I've managed to hunt better than an average of 40 days per season! Gotta love them duckies!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks! Yes, I have a really BAD Habit!!! Chasing those ducks just might get me in trouble one of these days or years! The good thing is I have 2 boys. One is 5 and the 0ther is 1.5. So that is plenty excuse to keep going! Can't wait to see those pics..


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of my hunting partners deer he took the 2nd year we hunted Mexico. The picture does not do this deer justice. It has 18 scorable points and grosses 198 7/8. When he hame into camp at 12:00 noon that day, I was probably as excited, as if I had killed it myself. It it largest buck I've scored, and I did not know where to begin.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow that's Two fine lookin animals.


----------



## yellowcater (Dec 22, 2005)

*buck*

Here's mine. 155 b/c


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

I love that mount palerider. I like the muscle tone on the neck. He looks like a bad mutha!!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

TXPaleRider, what's up with the "sub-consious" flashing in your picture?

Bull&%#$ and Liar

Is that so no one steals your pic?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Flynm said:


> TXPaleRider, what's up with the "sub-consious" flashing in your picture?
> 
> Bull&%#$ and Liar
> 
> Is that so no one steals your pic?


Or because he didn't shoot that one...:slimer:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Or because he didn't shoot that one...:slimer:


You are correct Sir!! :rotfl:

That's just a pic of a deer that my taxidermy guy sent me. I thought it was a good looking mount.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Or because he didn't shoot that one...:slimer:


Yes he did shoot it.....in his dreams.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> You are correct Sir!! :rotfl:
> 
> That's just a pic of a deer that my taxidermy guy sent me. I thought it was a good looking mount.


It was those subtle hints that gave you away...:rotfl: ...that and your Photoshop history...

And I agree it is a vey nice looking mount and a fantastic deer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Yes he did shoot it.....in his dreams.


And the bad thing about those hunts is that I always wake up. Sometimes I wonder if a coma might be fun.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Heck Charles, everyone in H-Town would know if the Palerider shot anything that big. (Besides his quota of BS!)

I know! I know! I'm gonna open a can of worms now Bucksnort. But it's all in fun anyhow.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*I'm not even going to acknowledge Border Bandit's comments*

Here are a couple of my mounts I've got in my office. My others are upstairs. Maybe I can take some pics later.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Heck Charles, everyone in H-Town would know if the Palerider shot anything that big. (Besides his quota of BS!)












(I kind of figured as much...)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Border Bandit, do you really want me to turn the spotlight on you???


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Awe c'mon PR. Your not gonna resort to that tactic again are ya? You know it ain't gonna bother me no more than it has before.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Dangit! You've actually got dead deer in house.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya'll behave and let me show off some of my mounts in my room. This is the only room in the house that is MINE. And it is the only one that meets my standards on decor. The rest of the house is foo foo %^&*


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Ya'll behave and let me show off some of my mounts in my room. This is the only room in the house that is MINE. And it is the only one that meets my standards on decor. The rest of the house is foo foo %^&*


That is just awesome.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't Know Snort. That's a pretty FooFoo stand ya got that clock on. :rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I don't Know Snort. That's a pretty FooFoo stand ya got that clock on. :rotfl:


 At least he has a room -- if I shoot anything else I don't know where it is going!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome everyone.................beautiful trophies........


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Ya'll behave and let me show off some of my mounts in my room. This is the only room in the house that is MINE. And it is the only one that meets my standards on decor. The rest of the house is foo foo %^&*


The tarpon and javalina are really nice. I've been wanting a shoulder mount of a javalina.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I don't Know Snort. That's a pretty FooFoo stand ya got that clock on. :rotfl:


Okay, I know, but there is a story behind that. My mother-in-law gave me that for Christmas one year. She thought it would look nice in my room and I could put junk on it. She re-furbished that clock that is on it also. When she gave it to me I guess I had this weird kinda funny look on my face like "Are you serious"? because I hurt her feelings and my wife jumped my tale......so to make things better I had to pretend I loved it...I know, I know....just shut up I don't want to talk about it anymore ....really I think the entire situation was a plot to jack with me....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> *Okay, I know, but there is a story behind that. My mother-in-law gave me that for Christmas one year. She thought it would look nice in my room and I could put junk on it. She re-furbished that clock that is on it also. When she gave it to me I guess I had this weird kinda funny look on my face like "Are you serious"? because I hurt her feelings and my wife jumped my tale......so to make things better I had to pretend I loved it...I know, I know....just shut up I don't want to talk about it anymore ....really I think the entire situation was a plot to jack with me.*...


:rotfl:







:rotfl:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bucksnort, what did that tarpon weigh and is it a Texas fish? PS, a nice deerskin would cover the stand nicely. PSS, very nice trophy room. I'm going home this weekend and I'll try to post up some of mine.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

wat a room attaway


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Here's some of mine.............Hope ya'll like'em


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks scrapes, the tarpon was 84". est.140lbs...thats a replica, the fish was cpr'd..nope sad to say it was a Florida fish, I tacked on the trip during a family vacation. Caught at Indian Pass. While my wife baked at the beach me and the boy went fishin.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Are you kidding me. I'm a traveling salesman. Have been for 20 years. I've been in THOUSANDS and thousands of homes and I've never seen anything like that. Too much!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

BS, where is Indian Pass?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Redfishr those are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that wall...what brutes


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Here's some of mine.............Hope ya'll like'em


 Great pictures as usual -- thanks!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Bucksnort, I know how you feel. I am only allowed Garage space. I have convinced her to give up some of the walls for my mounts. Nice Trophy's. 

Redfishr, Those are some awesome bucks! 

Great mounts everyone!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

activescrape said:


> BS, where is Indian Pass?


Indian Pass,FL


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Redfish, are all of those deer, Texas Whitetails? Some of them look like they are of the northern or Kansas sub-species. Very nice!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow Redfishr, I was getting ready to go upstairs and take some pics of mine....then I saw yours. Those are spectacular!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of the only fish mount I have.


----------



## Trouthunt (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey bucksnort Love the tarpon! That pic dosen't do it justice I'm sure! I do have to ask who did the turtle mount? LOL! I had to do it... What a room!! Wow!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> Redfish, are all of those deer, Texas Whitetails? Some of them look like they are of the northern or Kansas sub-species. Very nice!


The ones in the middle are from canada.
The ones on the left are from east texas.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Snort, that sure is a nice Corsican ram on the wall.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

TXP - this is a great buck. Where and when did you kill him? What does he score? Gotta be close to 180...

Man I love looking at big deer!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a good upclose pic of a cat I trapped mounted and sold. The other is a pic of a client's lodge in Del Rio that we did work for several yrs. Was going to post some of my ducks but scanner just froze. later maybe WW


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

A few I have


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Haha,,,that is actually a clock I made from a turtle shell I found on a previous lease.



Trouthunt said:


> Hey bucksnort Love the tarpon! That pic dosen't do it justice I'm sure! I do have to ask who did the turtle mount? LOL! I had to do it... What a room!! Wow!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Snort, that sure is a nice Corsican ram on the wall.


Best hunt I have ever been on...maybe one day my ol buddy will let me go again.:wink:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

3 bucks...My Grandfather's first, killed in '68, then my brothers killed in '93 and my dad's killed in '72. All 3 killed in East Central La. (yeah I know, where's mine....saw him a few times but never got to lay the smack down on him hwell: ) Too bad I got out of the lease.

All pics are scanned so quality could be better, I had them all hangin on a white wall at the time of pics.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Grande Venado said:


> TXP - this is a great buck. Where and when did you kill him? What does he score? Gotta be close to 180...
> 
> Man I love looking at big deer!


Grande Venado:

Look at thet pic real close for about 20 seconds and you will find out. 

Or you can go back and read through the thread. There are some "hints" in there.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

*Redfisher*

Heres a few Mounts the birds were mine and the hungry gator was a pc we did fo a client. Should be some intresting poses to consider for the birds. Redfisher where in E Tex did you get them nice bucks, county ? WW


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't I feel stupid!


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Here is my small collection...
#1--Antelope taken in 2004 in Wyoming
#2--my best bow kill to date
#3--pheasant just got back from the taxidermist.
M


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Heres a few Mounts the birds were mine and the hungry gator was a pc we did fo a client. Should be some intresting poses to consider for the birds. Redfisher where in E Tex did you get them nice bucks, county ? WW


Polk county , all four.
We had a 7 thousand acre lease with only 10 guns. It was alot like that loggy bayou land , meaning it produced some monster bucks, with little hunting pressure.
I saw a video of a non-typical under a pecan tree that the tree bio's wife took that would go in the 200 class. No body ever saw that deer again.
Which was common for that place along with alot of east texas. There are real monsters out there dieing of old age. 
The one non-typical I got was 20 pnts and scored 168 with short tine lenth except for his brow tines.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Wet dreams, Those are some beautiful mounts! 

El Cazador, How big is that Speck? Nice looking trout!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

a few more


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

profish00 said:


> a few more


Nice mounts and nice room!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a few of mine....not the best of pictures


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Heres a good upclose pic of a cat I trapped mounted and sold. The other is a pic of a client's lodge in Del Rio that we did work for several yrs. Was going to post some of my ducks but scanner just froze. later maybe WW


WW, that's a cool pic of the lodge. Who's place is that? Del Rio is my hometown.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Best hunt I have ever been on...maybe one day my ol buddy will let me go again.:wink:


I bet he will. Maybe he'll even let 'ol ratchet jaw go to. If he thinks he can ever break free from Cypress and work. :spineyes:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That lodge is what I'd like my house to look like................Beautiful.
Nice mounts, again...........everyone.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> I bet he will. Maybe he'll even let 'ol ratchet jaw go to. If he thinks he can ever break free from Cypress and work. :spineyes:


Set a date!! Preferably while it's cool.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a pic taken on the hunting lodge that the other pics were taken at. We aranged a trip to deliver n pick-up some mounts during spring turkey season. Dont want to say the name of the ranch but if you look theres a hint given. In this pics is my then 8 y/o stepson with his first turkey and me with another. Will say the attorney who owned ranch is the *first* to collect a dime off of Asbestos. WW


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

The Lioness Den......
I told her when she first started hunting whitetail that if she would consider euro mounts that I would do my best to help her display them in a unique and pleasing fashion....

She does ALL of her own mounts and many others for family and friends....I do the plaques and add a Texas silver concho....(her trademark)

She has 2 in the freezer and 4 more in the garage.....I'm running out of wall.

When our Sons brought their friends to the lodge I would always hear them say......
"so your Dad is a deer hunter huh?"...always the same reply..."No he quit years ago..Thats MY MOM'S RESUME".....It always brought a touch of soft pride to me....
She is a true huntress in every sense of the word...Besides my love...she has my respect and admiration for the work, dedication and spirit she brings to the sport and her willingness to teach and share with others.

Thanks Bull Minnow for starting this thread....there are some truly Awesome Game mounts and I'm gonna copy a few Ideas...Congrats to ALL on a great 05 season and thanks for sharing your trophys.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats a room full....wow VERY NICE!!!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> The Lioness Den......
> I told her when she first started hunting whitetail that if she would consider euro mounts that I would do my best to help her display them in a unique and pleasing fashion....
> 
> She does ALL of her own mounts and many others for family and friends....I do the plaques and add a Texas silver concho....(her trademark)
> ...


This is an awesome display by some awesome folks.It is one of the finest displays of art I have ever seen done in someones home.It is truely something to be proud of.Thanks Chief and Lioness for sharing your display with us.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> The Lioness Den......
> ...She has 2 in the freezer and 4 more in the garage.....I'm running out of wall.QUOTE]
> 
> So that's where deer go when they die. Nice job guys!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Truly awesome!

All I can say is "YOU GUYS ROCK!" (That's what the cool kids say )

Yo Chief, when yore ready for some time off, do you just hafta hide her bullets? :rotfl:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

excellent Chief,,,thats a horn collection fer sure...very nice


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*The Lioness Den......*

We may have a winner...









Actually, it is not a contest and everyone had some great mounts. I should be so lucky!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Chief, I have to say, that is an awesome display! The lioness is definitely the queen of her domain! Thanks for all of the pics! This is what makes the "off" season go by faster for me a bring back memories of the past season. Thanks for sharing your pics!!!!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Nice dog mount chief !*

I knew people had their deceased pets done...but I have never actually seen one. Is it a little heeler? Anyway it looks alive in the picture...great work by the taxidermist.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Couple of Snow Geese*

No one else posted snows so here are mine. They are high on the wall and hard to capture by camera. One is standard and one is dark phase (blue goose).


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great mounts everyone !! Hey Chief where did your bride kill
those Elk? Later Baker


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*I forgot 1*

Here is my Mottled.
Nice birds JohnBoat!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

2 deer for now... waiting to mount more, just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*my zoo*

I have a couple more I need to resize. Most mounts I get are more for personal reasons that classic trophy proportions.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hey activescrape... cool goose mount.. kinda like he's coming in for a landing and saying "ohhhhhh shiatttt" at the same time. LOL


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*one more*

Here's an old solitary whitetail that surprised us both on a mule deer hunt up near Quitaque in the canyons.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Activescrape, Cool mounts. I like that ringneck as well as the Goose. I am waiting to shoot a fully Plumed spooney. People are so critical about taking those birds for eating purposes. I for one have to say they are one of the prettiest birds when in FULL plumage. Thanks for sharing.

Infamous J- Those are some very nice Deer!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Bull Minnow*

When I shot that shoveler I didn't even know what it was, except I thought it was colorful and wanted it mounted to remind me of that 3 day upland/waterfowl panhandle hunt. I got wierd looks when I took it to and from the taxidermist. In years to come I learned my ducks and saw spoonie drakes after season, fully plumed. I agree with you ,they are beautiful. But, how could you legally get one?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I got one about 2 years ago and he was really pretty. He just needed a little more green in his head and he would have beat the Widgeon to the Taxi. Just a matter of time. Hopefully the man upstairs allows me a lot more sunrises to enjoy!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Hahahahahahahahaha, now that's funny WW. I used to go out there with a buddy of mine and do some varmint hunting before he bought that ranch. From what I understand he just recently bought and has now sold some of the old Burr Ranch. 81,000 acres south of Brackettville. I heard that Red McComb bought a big piece of it. I heard he (W.H.) bought the place for $73,000,000. (and no I didn't miss or add any zero's) :spineyes: He didn't do to bad on the tobacco trials either.

Nice tom's for you and your stepson. Congrats. 


wet dreams said:


> Heres a pic taken on the hunting lodge that the other pics were taken at. We aranged a trip to deliver n pick-up some mounts during spring turkey season. Dont want to say the name of the ranch but if you look theres a hint given. In this pics is my then 8 y/o stepson with his first turkey and me with another. Will say the attorney who owned ranch is the *first* to collect a dime off of Asbestos. WW


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

*My office mounts*

Here are a couple of pics from my office at the house:

Pintail and Mallard from Garwood
Javelina from friend's lease near Pearsall
Audad from friend's ranch near Mountain Home
White faced tree ducks from Argentina
North and South American Widgeons
Rosy-billed pochards from Argentina
Black bear from Alaska


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

*Retry on the office pic*

Let's see if this one looks better.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is one RED room...............great mounts.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

activescrape said:


> ... Most mounts I get are more for personal reasons that classic trophy proportions.


activescrape, remember trophies are different things to different people. Won of the smallest bucks I've ever killed is one of my most memorable trophies because I killed it with my bow, and it was a great hunt.

You have some nice deer and nice mounts. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

*Red room*

Yes, it is the blood room.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I don't have many mounts but like the ones I have. Pair of golden eyes and a bufflehead drake.


Brian


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

all of yall have beautiful monts, one day I may have some.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Still waiting on my Auodad mount 99" Silver medal....and my buck is still in the freezer!

John


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Aoudad...can't spell this morning.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

*South Texas Turkey*

I shot this one last April.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Bbridges*

Where did you get the Golden Eyes?? Those are some nice birds!
Boomer, I heard arentina has some beautiful birds. Great trophy's!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Heres a pic taken on the hunting lodge that the other pics were taken at. We aranged a trip to deliver n pick-up some mounts during spring turkey season. Dont want to say the name of the ranch but if you look theres a hint given. In this pics is my then 8 y/o stepson with his first turkey and me with another. Will say the attorney who owned ranch is the *first* to collect a dime off of Asbestos. WW


Walter's place.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Impressed by all of these. The trophy rooms are really sweet. 

This is the only one I have that is a true trophy. This Pin has near 6" tails.

GCB


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

John Paul said:


> I shot this one last April.


John Paul, that's a nice tom and a good job on the mount.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Bull Minnow,

All three of those birds were shot off of Lake Conroe in 2001.

Brian


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Man the golden eyes are nice. Was the drake banded?


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Fish...no that was a band from a mottled duck I shot in Matagorda that I put on him just for giggles. Looks good though huh. I have a banded mallard in the freezer that needs to go to the taxidermist next.


Brian


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats awesome. I won't tell anyone. I am waiting to get my Pintail from the taxidermist i shot this year. I might do the same and give him a little jewelry. Haha good idea.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Fish...Did you get to hunt Conroe any this year?


Brian


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry so late Bull. Been kinda busy. Nice mount guys especially the speck back peddlen. Heres my three. All done by Mr. Dossman on Grant Rd. I highly recommend him. Quality and price and a real nice guy.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What is up w/ a bird w/ a band? Never duck hunted b 4?

swamp............................in the dark..........again!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Tatter, I didn't realize that Woody Drake was such a good looking Mount. Dossman does do some nice mounts!!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*some of my mounts*

I love to hunt and fish.


----------



## Teamjudd (Aug 13, 2005)

Here's a few prairie fowl from out west.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Bbridges i did not. One thing led to another and i never got around to it. I stayed mainly down on the coast and in central texas on small ponds. How did your season go on the Lake? Asolde that is a wicked spike!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

teamjudd, great quail mount.


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Here are a few mounts.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

TWDJR, A few.....Your Taxidermist must REALLY like you. Awesom display! 

Teamjudd, Those are some nice mounts. Where can I should some quail like that?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*Here is what I have left;*

After my divorce and re-marriage these are most of what is left. I have many more fish mounts and a few deer at the beach house.

1. Buck I killed on 200 acre patch of brush in Simonton, 140lbs on certified scales (dressed) 8pt 4.5yr old
2. Best buck to come off our lease at Port Lavaca over the last 15 seasons 10pt 4.5yr old.
3.Widest spread I have taken 20" insid 8pt.
4. Oldest deer I've taken 8.5yr old 9pt.
5. San Saba 9pt.
6. Best bow buck 5.5yr old 9pt.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*More;*

These are my exotics-some were taken by bow-some by gun.

1.Black Buck-free ranging taken with my 6mm improved
2.250lb wild hog, best with bow
3.Pure breed Mouflon taken with 243.
4.Corsican taken with my recurve
5. Albino Jackolope-he was a three point, but he fell off the wall over the weekend.
6.Striper I have yet to finish that I caught on an ulta lite carppie rig in Alabama 24"


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*Few more;*

Here is what is left of twhat I took the time to photograph last night...left out a drake mallard and bunch of antler mounts.

OMT- I did every mount my self. No I was never a professional taxiderist I did them all in the garage at night after work. Because I mounted all my own stuff I have had to sell several nice deer to make room; 2 west tx mule deer (9pt and 8pt), a 10 and 13pt that I killed south of Katy (Peek rd and Mason!), another 10 that was a lease best from Beeville, 26" speckled trout, bunch of crappie and red fish.

1. First eastern Turkey
2.two Alabama and one east tx-Eastern Turkey fans waiting to be finished
3.First Red Snapper over 15lbs
4.Simonton coyote and first 8pt with a bow-not first buck by bow, just the first that had 8pts.


----------



## Teamjudd (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks activescrape/bullminnow. Those blue quail came from Mitchell county, west of Sweetwater.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Captain C, what can I say??? Nice mounts! U got Some animals there!! Great mounts. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cody092083 (Jan 24, 2006)

1. Spanish Goat shot in Llanno
2. Deer shot in Llanno scored 125 
3. Axis shot Frier
4. Black Buck shot in Rocksprings


----------



## Cody092083 (Jan 24, 2006)

1. First banded Greenhead
2. Old Specklebellies that my dogs chewed the legs and beak off last Christmas.
3. Big Hog killed around Beaumont


----------

